# Big Cube Alg generator/solver?



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys i have a 3x3 alg generator and am wondering if there is for 4x4 and up?

Thanks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2015)

http://mzrg.com/rubik/ksolve+/


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## G2013 (Jul 27, 2015)

longest thread ever


----------

